# DIC issue



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever had their DIC malfunction? I have a 2014 2lt with the 1.4. I got in the car the other night to go to work and the information center wouldn't come on. I power cycled the car and still nothing. When I got in the car the following morning to leave work, it was on but both trips showed the odometer reading... I find this strange.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

No. I think there may be one menu/screen that's basically blank except for the odometer. But that odo should always be showing.

If you do have an odometer, try switching to another screen. If you don't have the odometer, it's time to schedule an appointment with the dealer.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I added a picture. I had to work around because I'm at work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dealer time. Because it might be intermittent, be sure to show them the photo. Print it out and hand it to them.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

It's definitely intermittent, because I've had the car since January and put about 6000 miles on it (it now has ~25k) and it's only happened once.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The reason I push for giving them the photo is that:



It communicates exactly what the problem is.
It proves you aren't crazy (I'm sure they see plenty of idiots.)
I'm hoping it gives them leverage with GM (who's paying the bill) if there's nothing obvious.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Another question is, should I go to a Chevrolet dealership or just any GM dealer? There's this very nice new GMC/Buick dealer that just opened on my way home as opposed to the old Chevrolet dealer in the town where I live.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ace2123 said:


> Another question is, should I go to a Chevrolet dealership or just any GM dealer? There's this very nice new GMC/Buick dealer that just opened on my way home as opposed to the old Chevrolet dealer in the town where I live.


Good question - I'm not sure. But I'm not sure as the GMC/Buick dealer would have parts - so it might take them longer to get the part.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not in my experience, if your Chevy dealer is crap, can find a much better Buick dealer. But have to give up on finding an Olds or Pontiac dealer. 

Ha, would be nice to have an internet site to learn which dealers are good and which are not so good. Chevy dealer never had any parts in stock, either next day or three weeks. 

Intermittent problems can drive a guy nuts.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm queasy about going to a dealer for a one time event, photo or not.

I would ask (assuming the folks actually are capable of educated answers) if they have run across this in the past.

They may have seen it before and found resolution.......but the strong possibility of this being a one time event presents itself.

I'm kinda tempted to say hold off on a dealer trip until you have seen this occur several times......maybe a pattern will develop.....aids in diagnosis.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Morning ace!

We understand you recently experienced the DIC malfunction and we certainly understand your concerns. Sometimes intermittent issues are more difficult to fix, but we're glad you were able to capture a photo. You can go to any GM dealership for service, however, warranty work should be completed at a Chevy dealer. Please keep us posted on what you decide and if there's anything we can do to help we're available via private message.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Defiantly needs to go to dealer and hopefully some codes were set, total lack of either power or communication to the DIC for sure--since it's only the DIC I wouldn't think it's the main battery ground cable but could be a instrument panel ground


----------

